# Ayuda 3ª vez que instalo gentoo... :(

## HaRiC

Buenas...

Ya es la tercera vez que lo instalo y ya no puedo más.

He realizado todos los pasos (sin ningun mensaje de error)

reinicio y me sale el grub con su modo gráfico y fondo de pantalla (solo hay un disco ide dedicado a esta instalación con los sistemas de archivos indicados en el faq de instalación (nada de XFS ni RaiserFS)

Cuando escojo la opcion de Gentoo Linux me muestra lo siguiente:

<< Booting 'Gentoo......'

root (hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

 [Linux-bzImage, setup=0xa00, size=0x14dbb3]

Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory >>

A ver quien me puede ayudar...

----------

## TcB

Tienes mal el kernel, simplemente lo vuelves a compilar. Supongo que con ese error no se te habrá ocurrido instalarlo todo otra vez no  :Shocked:  !? con el cd de la instalacion puedes bootear, montas las particiones siguiendo los pasos del manual y recompilas el kernel hasta que te salga bien, no seas masoca y lo reinstales todo   :Confused: 

----------

## HaRiC

Estuve la tarde mirando lo del kernel. Lo hice como me comentastes. No era necesario reinstalarlo todo. Solo volver a montar las unidades y seguir los pasos.

He recompilado el kernel 2 veces. Por lo visto en las anteriores veces me olvide algun detalle del "faq" que no incluia. Cosa que ahora si que hago. Pero....¡sigue sin funcionar!

¡mi intención era compilarlo par un PIII, sin sonido,puerto paralelo, scsi. sin isdn, irda,... Vamos pelado. Pero no se que hago mal

¿que opciones tengo que poner para que funcione optimado para P3? ¿y para P4?  :Wink: 

Por cierto. Te confirmo que si es un fallo del kernel. Pq, tengo otra máquina con redhat y me dispuse a compilar el kernel para optimizarlo. Y exactamente me da error cuando cargo el nucleo nuevo  :Sad: 

Bueno. A ver si se me quita esta espina de compilar el kernel... :-/

----------

## TcB

Uff, o de kernels no se casi na, a ver si algun guru te hecha un cable. A mi el primer kernel que me funcionó en la gentoo fue uno pelao, solo cogiendo bien el tipo de procesador, las opciones que salen en la faq y los tipos de file system y furruló bien, a partir de ahí ya empeze a toquetear hasta que mas o menos ha quedado a mi gusto. Por cierto, con que kernel estas probando?

----------

## HaRiC

Pués estoy usando el que viene con la iso 1.2 . La versión i686 que ocupa más de 100Mb y te deja ya en el stage 3   :Confused: 

La verdad es que las opciones del make menuconfig. Las tengo más que miradas. Me leido las pequeñas ayudas que vienen para cada opción y sigo sus consejos. (si no lo tienes claro. Dejalo en No, por ejemplo)

He leido un poco el foro general de instalación (en ingés) y hay gente que activa el soporte SMP por defecto (es para soportar varios procesadores) en un equipo monoprocesador (un solo procesador) y le funciona. Y alguna gente si no lo activa no va y otra no la pone y va.

¿que cosa más rara, no?

Si uno no tiene multiprocesador ¿no tendría que activarlo para nada?   :Confused: 

Bueno. No se ya....

----------

## TcB

Yo no lo tengo activado, lo que alguno que tenga un procesador como el tuyo podría postear el .config de su kernel para comparar, de paso tb postea el tuyo a ver si a simple vista se ve alguna cosa rara.

----------

## minskog

Yo tengo un Athlon 800 en placa Epox y me hacia falta trampear eso del smp el la version 2.4.14 del kernel si no creo recordar mal, pero con el 2.4.18 nunca me hizo falta, se lo desactivo y va como un tiro. 

Referente a lo del la configuracion del kernel eso es un mundo no te va a servir lo que tenga otra persona, ya que ademas de la variedad de hard, puede ir en el kernel o como modulo, con mas o menos parametros, etc. 

Lo  mejor es que entres si tienes la posibilidad en #gentoo-es en OPN y vayas configurando el cacharro mientras preguntas dudas. Si alguien puede/sabe te echara una mano. 

De todas formas pone que no cabe en memoria, ¿no sera un kernel demasiado grande?, de hecho pone esto en la lista de errores del grub:

28: El artículo seleccionado no puede caber en memoria 

Se vuelve este error si un núcleo, un módulo, o un comando crudo de la carga del archivo es cualquiera que intenta cargar sus datos tales que no cabrá en memoria o es simplemente demasiado grande.

Prueba a poner mas cosas como modulos a ver que pasa.

Un saludo

----------

## TcB

la paranoia está en que cosas poner como modulos y que cosas no, yo el primer kernel que compile lo puse todo dentro y poco poco estoy sacando cosas pero sigo sin saber que cosas es mejor tenerlas dentro  que otras no...

----------

## minskog

Yo todo lo que puedo lo meto como modulo. Desde siempre lo he hecho asi. No se si es mejor o peor. Siempre he leido que el kernel cuanto mas pequeño mejor.

Un saludo

----------

## TcB

Yo lo que he leido me dice que dentro del kernel hay que meter las osas que se usan mas pq asi el aceso a estas es mas rapido...   :Shocked: 

----------

## ladders

 *Quote:*   

> Error 28: Selected item cannot fit into memory >> 

 

Mira a ver si no estas pasando argumentos de tamaño de memoria al kernel en el momento del arranque.

----------

## Musta

 *HaRiC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> << Booting 'Gentoo......'
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Antes de buscar y buscar cosas del kernel, por que simplemente no arreglas o buscas algun defecto del /boot/grub/menu.lst? dios mio pudiste haber seleccionado otra particion y pudo haberte mostrado un error. intenta bootear y echale un ojo a ese archivo:

```
nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

----------

## HaRiC

Llevo 3 días con el gentoo instalado (perdonar por no haber posteado esto antes) y ya lo tengo con kde,gnome. Y cuanto más aprendo sobre esta distribucción más me gusta  :Very Happy: 

¿porque me fallaba al arrancar después de haberlo instalado?

pues no lo se ha ciencia cierta. (esto es lo que creo yo)

En "experimentos"  :Razz:  que voy haciendo. Un día recompile el kernel de un redhat 7.3 que tengo en otra máquina. Y me fije en la opción de "code maturity levels options" en redhat no lo active y me funciono el recompilado sin problemas.

Estuve mirando a fondo el faq en castellano (y el de inglés a simple vista decia lo mismo) que para ver ciertas opciones del kernel habia que activarlo. Deacuerdo. Pués asi lo hice. Lo active configure todo y cuando ya lo tenia todo listo lo desactive, guarde el bzImage y lo compile sin ningún problema y arrancado el gentoo con su grub sin problemas.

----------

